# So I'm sanding Frankenstein's pants...



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was judiciously applying a flexi-file to the inseam of Frankenstein's legs when my wife passed by the room and asked what I was doing.

"Crotch sanding!" I said.

She said, "I'm sorry, have I been neglecting you?"

:lol:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Well,tell her to start sanding.........


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John really does have an interesting life. I hope one day to see the movie, in 3D.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Think I'd pass on the sanding myself!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I can't wait to hear what happens when you start working on Wonder Woman!
Mcdee


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> "Crotch sanding!" I said.


I've heard many euphemisms for it, but not that one before!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

If this wasn't a family BB...this conversation could go down hill very fast.
I'll keep them thoughts silent!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

John P said:


> I was judiciously applying a flexi-file to the inseam of Frankenstein's legs when my wife passed by the room and asked what I was doing.
> 
> "Crotch sanding!" I said.
> 
> ...


I bet you said yes.....

chris.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I hereby nominate the title of this thread for the Ten Best HobbyTalk Thread Titles list.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I second that nomination!!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I reckon we should move this thread to the Adult Forum and have some fun with it....

Chris.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Adult Forum? I didn't know we had adults here.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You have a point Lloyd.....

Chris.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Auroranut said:


> I reckon we should move this thread to the Adult Forum and have some fun with it....


Not another round of the Pants Game!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scotpens said:


> I hereby nominate the title of this thread for the Ten Best HobbyTalk Thread Titles list.


:lol:


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

John P said:


> I was judiciously applying a flexi-file to the inseam of Frankenstein's legs when my wife passed by the room and asked what I was doing.
> 
> "Crotch sanding!" I said.
> 
> ...


There was a painful, horrible take on this in the first "Darwin Awards" book. It involved a belt sander.

And staples.

Jeff


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

some of the greatest men in history have worn pants.

Reminds me of the time I was draining the hot dog steamer at a store I worked at. I was alone in the store, getting ready to close. Put the bucket by the counter to catch the wiener water and someone came into the store while my back was turned to the entrance doing some cleaning of other stuff. As you can imagine, water coming out of something at 2 1/2 feet into a bucket sounds like something...else. She yelled, "what the hell are you doing?"

eh, guess you had to be there.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Magesblood said:


> some of the greatest men in history have worn pants.
> 
> Reminds me of the time I was draining the hot dog steamer at a store I worked at. I was alone in the store, getting ready to close. Put the bucket by the counter to catch the wiener water and someone came into the store while my back was turned to the entrance doing some cleaning of other stuff. As you can imagine, water coming out of something at 2 1/2 feet into a bucket sounds like something...else. She yelled, "what the hell are you doing?"
> 
> eh, guess you had to be there.


Hope you didn't say" just draining off some weiner water mam...what can I get ya?"
Mcdee


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Did you grab her and give her a dremel Salute right there on the workbench? LOL


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Magesblood said:


> some of the greatest men in history have worn pants.
> 
> Reminds me of the time I was draining the hot dog steamer at a store I worked at. I was alone in the store, getting ready to close. Put the bucket by the counter to catch the wiener water and someone came into the store while my back was turned to the entrance doing some cleaning of other stuff. As you can imagine, water coming out of something at 2 1/2 feet into a bucket sounds like something...else. She yelled, "what the hell are you doing?"
> 
> eh, guess you had to be there.


: Just Drainin the wieners Ma'am":wave:... I'm so gonna get banned


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Would some one please explain where this thread is going and how it relates to modeling?
Looks like it's on it's way to a closing!
Dave


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I think that this thread has run far enough....
Sooo I'll close it now....
Dave


----------

